# Manual for Delta 22-560 Planer



## Woodspirit52 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello all. I'm a new member and was looking for a manual for the 22-560 planer I just got at a estate sale. Google sent me here so I thought I would join,


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum, Ken

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Woodspirit52 (Jul 3, 2011)

And I already got the manual I was looking for.


----------

